# TF2 Sniper Update



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

It is upon us!



> Any experienced sniper will tell you how irritating it is when your targets keep moving around. The question is how to stop these cheaters from wind-sprinting around like they own the place. And the answer is to pin them to a wall. How? With arrows!
> 
> "Now, hold on," you might be thinking. "I'm strong, but no one could throw an arrow that hard." Introducing the Huntsman longbow, which solves that age-old throwing problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## CDdude55 (May 12, 2009)

Ya just saw this, its going to be awesome.

Can't wait to see what else they show(i knows there going to be some new maps being shown)


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya just saw this, its going to be awesome.
> 
> Can't wait to see what else they show(i knows there going to be some new maps being shown)



New maps!? Didn't know that.


----------



## Braveheart (May 12, 2009)

OH MY GOSH *spins in a circle like a little girl when she gets her first date* YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 12, 2009)

Castiel said:


> New maps!? Didn't know that.



Yep, here's the quote from one of the blog posts on there official site(www.teamfortress.com): ''The next class pack will focus on the Sniper. It's actually shaping up to be the largest TF2 update yet, with multiple new maps and a bunch of gameplay tweaks.''


----------



## ShadowFold (May 12, 2009)

They always say it's gonna biggest ever....


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 13, 2009)

I can't wait either 

Here's the ting:


----------



## Mr.Amateur (May 13, 2009)

AWESOME!  Now that is some out of the box thinking


----------



## MadClown (May 13, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!!  THATS AWESOME, best update EVER!!!  SNIPER RULEZZZZZZZZZZ!!!

im very happy now =D


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2009)

i dont think it fits with the character

a better one would be a hunting crossbow with a scope


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 13, 2009)

As soon as the Huntsman was announced there was loads of people bitching about it in the TF2 forums about it being the next Sandman, so they updated their blog lol






http://tf2.com/


----------



## daragez (May 13, 2009)

nice share!...that would be awesome!....can't wait for this!....


----------



## ktr (May 13, 2009)

Welcome back HL2 Crossbow...


----------



## CDdude55 (May 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They always say it's gonna *be* biggest ever....



?

Well this one should be big as they said multiple new maps and gameplay tweaks will be shown during the update. Maybe more like them 3 maps unlike the older updates.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

Heh, been on some weird pain pills for my fractured foot, I keep forgetting words lol


----------



## Error 404 (May 13, 2009)

This is epic, I love TF2 (I've only just gotten into it), and I do archery, therefore I must try this.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 13, 2009)

DAY 2 peoples, new game mode ''Payload Race'' and 2 new Arena maps.!!!!:

http://www.teamfortress.com/sniperupdate/


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 13, 2009)

Words...cannot....express...the...Awesome!!!!

I  Valve!


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

When is this thing coming out!?!?! I can't wait!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 14, 2009)

Castiel said:


> When is this thing coming out!?!?! I can't wait!



There unveiling this week and the update comes out next week.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> There unveiling this week and the update comes out next week.



Really! 

I can't wait.
At least I have no school next week. So I can play all I want.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

What do you think is going to be shown today? 

Maybe a new weapon or achievements.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 14, 2009)

Secondary weapon and a new map or achevments.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 14, 2009)

I want a meet the spy video


----------



## crtecha (May 14, 2009)

Awesome I'm reinstalling when I get home. Cant wait until this is released


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Me to!


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 14, 2009)

Spy update should of come first.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

I think the Demoman or Engie would be next.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 14, 2009)

They just unveiled the ''Razorback''!! 

http://www.teamfortress.com/sniperupdate/


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

Aw dammit. My favorite thing to do is kill those pussies with a knife to the back


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 14, 2009)

I would have Liked a Tranquilizer gun or a boomerang. Oh well.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Aw dammit. My favorite thing to do is kill those pussies with a knife to the back



You can always use the Revolver.(cloak, get near the sniper, uncloak and start shooting)


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 15, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I would have Liked a Tranquilizer gun or a boomerang. Oh well.



http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Tranquilizer

Apparently the Tranquilizer was gonna originally be the spy's primary weapon.

This update is looking sick so far though, much better than the scout one.  Also hoping to get a "Meet the.." video too


----------



## MilkyWay (May 15, 2009)

3 things they should have added

a sniper crossbow, a tranquilzer, a trap (like a bear trap you can set up anywhere and a team mate has to help free you from it)

a facking boomerang to fit in with his aussi background would have made good sense!

he is a hunter so i dont get why a shield is needed


----------



## MilkyWay (May 15, 2009)

the scout needed one more weapon something to fit his character not just a bat and a new shotgun and a crazy invincible drink


----------



## Mr.Amateur (May 15, 2009)

what would the razorback replace: secondary or melee? (In during stupid question?)


----------



## Kenshai (May 15, 2009)

Mr.Amateur said:


> what would the razorback replace: secondary or melee? (In during stupid question?)



Replaces the secondary, as the last one is always a melee weapon.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

The Spy update!?


----------



## CDdude55 (May 15, 2009)

Looks awesome.!


----------



## Kenshai (May 15, 2009)

Castiel said:


> The Spy update!?



So two updates in one maybe?


----------



## Charper2013 (May 15, 2009)

Cant wait!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2009)

The spy is my favorite and best class. I really hope they add some new cloak watches!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The spy is my favorite and best class. I really hope they add some new cloak watches!



They did.

http://www.teamfortress.com/spyupdate/


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

I just looked and it doesn't show an update today, usually it would of been 2 hours ago but they haven't released day 5, unless they don't count weekends, or its late?!


----------



## ktr (May 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I just looked and it doesn't show an update today, usually it would of been 2 hours ago but they haven't released day 5, unless they don't count weekends, or its late?!



During the scout update, Valve did not show anything over the weekends.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 17, 2009)

As ktr said, they dont show anything on the weekends(sadly), day 5 should be shown on monday like the other updates.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

On Valve's official Youtube channel they posted the "Meet the Spy" video and it was removed in like a couple seconds. Woopsy.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Damn I wanna see that SOOOO bad!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> On Valve's official Youtube channel they posted the "Meet the Spy" video and it was removed in like a couple seconds. Woopsy.



Really?,lol

I wish it was still there.


----------



## ktr (May 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...R-so57VpJ_MoYtOfN5pT56tg_65o8UZz2FlAacGdRBTGg

Fucking funny as hell.

Edit: also two other videos you guys should see. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgEnN2PFzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7QIcxoJU4g


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Haha that was hilarious! Best one yet!


----------



## LoneReaction (May 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwppOI8LhY
^ this one's HD.. and wow, this "meet the" video is really different from the rest XD


----------



## Kenshai (May 17, 2009)

> Scout: "What are you president of his fan club?"
> Spy: "No, that would be your mother!" *Slaps pictures down"
> Scout: "eh....wh....ahh..eee...."
> Spy: "Indeed and now he's here to F**k us"



That whole spot there made me laugh so hard.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 17, 2009)

Loved Meet the Spy. Definitely best one.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

Yeah It was really good. Its kinda my favorite but also the sniper is to.


----------



## wiak (May 17, 2009)

valve was smart to sneek teh spy update up behind sniper update


----------



## MilkyWay (May 18, 2009)

crafty bastards gave us the best update yet


----------



## wiak (May 18, 2009)

cant wait for the upcoming "Meet The" video


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTj6tauY1JU

It's been leaked already


----------



## wiak (May 18, 2009)

looks real, its in the same quality level as meet the sniper/scout


----------



## ktr (May 18, 2009)

wiak said:


> looks real, its in the same quality level as meet the sniper/scout



Because it is real. It was initially leaked on valves official youtube account, then removed. But some one nabbed it right before removal.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 19, 2009)

Day 5 is now up.

http://www.teamfortress.com/spyupdate/


----------



## wolf2009 (May 19, 2009)

what is this day 5 and all things ?
when are they finally releasing this update ?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

I think I might have to jump in and grab the Orange box now! love the "unlocked" achievement they gave you... lol


----------



## CDdude55 (May 19, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> what is this day 5 and all things ?
> when are they finally releasing this update ?



They started unveiling the sniper and spy update for tf2 last week on Tuesday i believe, so each day they unveil something(not on the weekends tho). The actual update comes out on 5/21/09, till then they are just unveiling things that are going to be in the update.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 19, 2009)

Spy got a new Revolver!!

http://www.teamfortress.com/spyupdate/


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

That looks badass. I wanna see the melee update so bad


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Spy got a new Revolver!!
> 
> http://www.teamfortress.com/spyupdate/



WTF!!!

There RSS Feeds suck!!!

Thanks a lot this is awesome. I got to start playing with the Spy more, because I suck. So is there still a sniper update? Because they have shown more Spy than sniper.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> They started unveiling the sniper and spy update for tf2 last week on Tuesday i believe, so each day they unveil something(not on the weekends tho). The actual update comes out on 5/21/09, till then they are just unveiling things that are going to be in the update.



thanks. 

logged in yesterday and didn't see anything different, so was wondering when is this finally coming out.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 19, 2009)

Castiel said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> There RSS Feeds suck!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot this is awesome. I got to start playing with the Spy more, because I suck. So is there still a sniper update? Because they have shown more Spy than sniper.



Ya, there supposed to be updating them together so i assume tomorrow they will show the snipers third unlockable and his achievements.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya, there supposed to be updating them together so i assume tomorrow they will show the snipers third unlockable and his achievements.


They better!


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

Couple more hours till the release of some more news! Hope its about the sniper! And 1 more day till the Update is released, sux that I will be at work when it comes out.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 20, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Couple more hours till the release of some more news! Hope its about the sniper! And 1 more day till the Update is released, sux that I will be at work when it comes out.



It should be about Sniper and his achievements. And i will be in school when the updates is out.


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 20, 2009)

Oooooo Spy will rape.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 21, 2009)

Where's mai updates


----------



## CDdude55 (May 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Where's mai updates



I know its taking forever.:shadedshu


----------



## AllHopeIsGone1 (May 21, 2009)

http://www.teamfortress.com/sniper_vs_spy/


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)




----------



## El Fiendo (May 21, 2009)

Jarate!! Yes!


----------



## wiak (May 21, 2009)

ktr said:


> Welcome back HL2 Crossbow...
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/half-life/en/images/7/71/HL2Crossbow.jpg


it was awesome gonna play some more hl2, that thing ruled and still does


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

So I guess the updates hasn't been released yet. Thank god, since I had to work today.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 22, 2009)

Castiel said:


> So I guess the updates hasn't been released yet. Thank god, since I had to work today.



Same here(school), hope it comes out soon.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

Its updating!!! Restart steam.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

What is the spy weapon updates? All I saw were some watches and a gun..


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What is the spy weapon updates? All I saw were some watches and a gun..



Well you can't really replace anything else? The knife you have to keep, what could you replace it with?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

Hmm I would love to play, but steam is too busy....


----------

